# New and LAST video- let's finish this once and for all!



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

This is it, the last one. Just wanting to hear your opinions!




(if you guys want older videos here they are, though they are not too important I guess)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Still having the same opinion as when I watched a minute of your video months ago: INFJ

You said in one video you're not sure of INFJ because it's so rare and I think you shouldn't think you aren't a certain type just because it's rare.It is rare but many people are that type,someone has to be so why not you?


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

Okay, so I watched all 4 videos...

All the awkwardness and apologizing reminds me a lot of auxiliary Fe. Dominant Fe in the ENFJ or ESFJ is much more like, "You are going to do this and this and this and it's for your own good." My ENFJ friend is always telling me that I should be an entrepreneur because working for someone else isn't good. ESFJ friends like to send pictures of houses that I should buy. They are more forceful with their "help" than an INFJ or ISFJ with auxiliary Fe. INFJs and ISFJs worry a lot about if they are being appropriate.

Plus, you are very expressive with your face and you talk a lot about other people and your identity being wrapped up in them. That's all Fe.

So, that shouldn't be anything new as you talk about being either ISFJ or INFJ and not really knowing the difference between introverted sensing and introverted intuition. You seem very idealistic talking about humanity living together in peace one day. You mentioned being uncomfortable riding that train for the first time. This could be either introverted sensing or it could be inferior extraverted sensing.

Introverted sensing is very aware of protecting their own safety, so if you were more concerned about the safety of the train, then that's more in agreement with Si. Extraverted sensing is about experiencing the world, soaking it all in. So, inferior Se would just not like the intense sensory experience of the train.

In every video you seemed to be wearing black. Maybe you just don't pay much attention to what you wear a lot. An ISFJ would be very aware of their outfits and colors. They tend to be a lot more bright and colorful than the Ni dominant INFJ.

One things really caught my attention and that was when you were talking about an event that happened before you were born when some guy was killed. You disliked discussing it over and over, wanting instead to discuss the meaning behind it. This is strongly pointing to Ni. Se is all about reality while Ni is about the meaning behind this reality. Ne is interested in multiple possible interpretations of reality while Ni is interested in a single interpretation of reality.

You said that you wouldn't be interested in re-reading a book to relive the experience. Read it once, then you know it. That is very Ni. I'm INTJ and really, really disliked all the reviewing that was done in school. Constantly complained about why do we need to review this over and over. I've got it already. That's kind of Ni combined with Te (not liking the inefficiency). Ni grasps concepts very quickly, just like you described in your experience at that science museum. Ni will try to understand the big, overall concept while Si will try to understand every meticulous detail. As a result, Si types tend to spend more time studying than Ni types. It isn't because Ni types are smarter than Si types. It's because their definitions of "adequately mastering the material" are different.

You can try my quiz that I made if you want. The link is: http://ericbeeson.heliohost.org/PersonalityTypeQuiz/

I think you are INFJ. You said that you don't feel like anything special and INFJs are rare, so what are the odds that you are INFJ....

Well, if you did think that you were something special, then that would be a red flag that you are not INFJ. Fe types won't see themselves as anything special. They are just part of the greater whole. Fi types will see themselves as special and unique. That's why so many INFPs think that they are INFJs. It's like, "I'm really unique and special. INFJ is the rarest type, so I must be INFJ...." No, the fact that you think you are unique and special means that you are not INFJ.

So, thanks for doing the video! makes it a lot easier! I am still a relative newbie at this as I just started with it maybe 9 months ago. But, that's about all that I've studied this year obsessively and I've been able to master it really quickly. It's the combination of Ni grasping it quickly combined with Te that is good at logically categorizing things. In-person I can spot different types of people for sure.

Even before I knew MBTI I was aware that my wife and my co-worker (who is a guy) were very similar. I would always tell them that they remind me so much of each other. Then, I learned about functions and MBTI and learned that they were both ISFJ, so that's why. I know six ISFJs in-person and not a single INFJ, so I watch online videos of INFJs to get a sense of what they are like. One ISFJ I know well is my wife and you are different from her. Way more idealistic than the ISFJ, although the mannerisms are similar due to the Fe/Ti being in the same positions as the ISFJ.

So, use that Ni and be confident that you are INFJ!


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

(deleted duplicate post)


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Living dead you're right, thanks  @eb44345 oh my god, all 4 videos?? Thank you! What you've written here makes total sense. I think I just need to hear from other people as well that I am an INFJ xD


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

From what I've seen, I can relate to what you were saying especially the second video when you were trying to think through the probability of being an INFJ which is something that I think about every once in a while too especially when in the throws of doubt about my type.

The problem is with me watching videos is that I relate too much to people anyway because of the the whole Fe chameleon -getting overly absorbed in what another person is saying or feeling- then I think I'm like them and they are like me, so I can be way off, but I understand you sentiments most profoundly.

Btw, the title is usually "Prime Minister" I believe. :happy:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Eudaimonia said:


> From what I've seen, I can relate to what you were saying especially the second video when you were trying to think through the probability of being an INFJ which is something that I think about every once in a while too especially when in the throws of doubt about my type.
> 
> The problem is with me watching videos is that I relate too much to people anyway because of the the whole Fe chameleon -getting overly absorbed in what another person is saying or feeling- then I think I'm like them and they are like me, so I can be way off, but I understand you sentiments most profoundly.
> 
> Btw, the title is usually "Prime Minister" I believe. :happy:


Aw thank you for watching  Hahaha, damn Fe! It can be so confusing. I am pretty certain about my Fe though, thank goodness. Oh yes, Prime Minister is right. I forgot the English word


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Infj


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Bash said:


> Infj


Thank you!


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Thank you!


No probs!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Bringing this back cause I need help.


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

What brought about this newfound uncertainty? What made you question ISFJ and switch back to xNFJ? - Jack


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

visionaryjack said:


> What brought about this newfound uncertainty? What made you question ISFJ and switch back to xNFJ? - Jack


Sudden realization of Ni? But urgh, I don't know!


----------



## Indigosheep (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybe this helps: Socionics - the16types.info - MBTI: Form of the Inferior Function

It's an article about how the different inferior functions manifest themselves when the types are under stress. I found it shockingly accurate for myself and many people I know. It's quite long, but definitely worth a read.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Indigosheep said:


> Maybe this helps: Socionics - the16types.info - MBTI: Form of the Inferior Function
> 
> It's an article about how the different inferior functions manifest themselves when the types are under stress. I found it shockingly accurate for myself and many people I know. It's quite long, but definitely worth a read.


Thank you so much! I think I relate the Ti stress reactionand to Ni, oh and Si catastrophizing xD 

Let me give you an example:
We were suppoused to go on a long trip, so our whole grade needed to divide ourselves to groups of three so they can put us in groups that they will build out of the threes (so everyone will have a little friends in their group). My best friends are 4, and one of them didn't go, so they were 3. The day before, we said that we would discuss how to divide ourselves tomorrow. But what I found out the next day, is that that all three of them decided to be together and leave me without a group, in the day that we needed to "hand in" our groups. I was really offended and I was just mad, until I talked with my mother on the phone and started crying. When I cried many other friends came up to me and comforted me, and said what they did was wrong. But still, everyone was alrady divded so I was left alone. I wanted my friends to come and talk to me but instead they haven't talked to me the whole day. I started analyzing it: they were friends long before I came, so it only shows me that I'm always last place.

Later I walked home and my friend and her dad were in their car and they pulled over beside me, so I said angerily that I don't need a ride, that my mum picks me up. They kept driving beside me so I just yelled at my friend: "DON'T YOU REALIZE THAT I HAVE NO INTEREST IN TALKING WITH YOU?!" and walked away. Usually I'm very tactful but I was just so mad! In the evening they all came to my house by surprise to say they're sorry, and just when I saw them in front of me I knew I'm gonna forgive them, just because they went all the way to my house to ask for my forgiveness. 

Turns out the whole day they tried to convince teacher to let us be a foursome, and they said yes! Never mind that the trip was cancelled because of the weather, but still xD


----------



## Indigosheep (Aug 15, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Thank you so much! I think I relate the Ti stress reactionand to Ni, oh and Si catastrophizing xD
> 
> Let me give you an example:
> We were suppoused to go on a long trip, so our whole grade needed to divide ourselves to groups of three so they can put us in groups that they will build out of the threes (so everyone will have a little friends in their group). My best friends are 4, and one of them didn't go, so they were 3. The day before, we said that we would discuss how to divide ourselves tomorrow. But what I found out the next day, is that that all three of them decided to be together and leave me without a group, in the day that we needed to "hand in" our groups. I was really offended and I was just mad, until I talked with my mother on the phone and started crying. When I cried many other friends came up to me and comforted me, and said what they did was wrong. But still, everyone was alrady divded so I was left alone. I wanted my friends to come and talk to me but instead they haven't talked to me the whole day. I started analyzing it: they were friends long before I came, so it only shows me that I'm always last place.
> ...


I can relate to this so much. I've been in many similar situations throughout my life and my reaction was always the same as yours. This could be inferior Ne or just anxiety, depending on whether you're always like that or only when you're under stress. As for me, I'm quite a worrier who always expects the worst to happen regardless of the situation I'm in.

You seem to be pretty confident that you're some kind of FJ, therefore ESxP (Ni inferior) would be unlikely, which leaves us with ExFJ and ISFJ (I suppose you meant Ne catastrophizing).

What makes it so difficult for you to decide between Si and Ni? Could you give me any examples/arguments for each?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Indigosheep said:


> I can relate to this so much. I've been in many similar situations throughout my life and my reaction was always the same as yours. This could be inferior Ne or just anxiety, depending on whether you're always like that or only when you're under stress. As for me, I'm quite a worrier who always expects the worst to happen regardless of the situation I'm in.
> 
> You seem to be pretty confident that you're some kind of FJ, therefore ESxP (Ni inferior) would be unlikely, which leaves us with ExFJ and ISFJ (I suppose you meant Ne catastrophizing).
> 
> What makes it so difficult for you to decide between Si and Ni? Could you give me any examples/arguments for each?


I'm an FJ, no doubt. Fi annoys me so much 

*Si:* When I was 12 I needed to decide how I want to celebrate my Bar Mitzvah, my mother suggested that I do the Aliyah (which is reading form the Torah- usually only boys do that, but in the Reformed Judaism community, which my great-grandparents used to be a great part of, the girls are allowed to do that as well). She said that she didn’t do it herself when she was child, and if I’ll do that it will be a sort of a clouser. I was thrilled by the idea- mostly because I find tradition appealing and interesting, and when I see it’s worth preserving, I do it. However, I do not think that you should hold onto bad traditions. And I like clousers 

*Ni:* I'm a Lesbian. Surprise surprise. Since I'm a part of the LGBTQ* community, I wanted to go to know other people my age from the community, and there are groups who meet every week all over the country, but my parents were worried and said no. I thought: "If I didn't went alone, they'd be less worried." Now, one of my friends (he also sits in the table behind me in class xD) is gay, and he's very active in whatever he does, so when I saw the community's stickers on the bathroom's mirrors I knew it was him, but I didn't want to come out to him casually cause while we were friends, we weren't THAT close- I didn't want to seem like I'm using him, so then I had a plan- I logged in to the comminuty's forums online and I took a picture of the stickers and asked, :"Oh my god, who's in my school???" and then he sent me a message- it was him, of course, so I told him that I'm a Lesbian and it was very funny so he made me go. And so, I got what I wanted  I told him that and he was really shocked haha. I said, "Don't look at me that way, I'm actually really clever!", and he's like: "I literally never thought otherwise"


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I think your Si example is more Fe.I don't see why Si is associated with tradition tbh,even "sameness" and "tried and true" is a better way too put it.J's in general tend to like things like that,not necessarily tradition but ways to organize life,we don't like open ended things,"mess".


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey, off-topic, but you should try Romania too xD!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Noir said:


> Hey, off-topic, but you should try Romania too xD!


Romania?  do explain!


----------

